# Adjust The Precision Level, Level The Lathe, Take The First Cut



## malmac (Nov 10, 2016)

Well by the time I sorted out adjustment on the precision level, tweaked the level of the lathe - I only had time to do a couple of simple passes.
Here are some nice blue chips from the trigon tooling - a 1mm cut at 480rpm on the 24mm socket.
My guess is, speed and feed a bit slow.
The bore for the 3/8 socket was a 16.5mm drill and then bored out to a tight interference fit -

Not a great start BUT a start none the less.
Now what is on the drawing board for tomorrow? Aaah yes some fine pitched thread cutting - should be fun.

Mal


----------



## tweinke (Nov 10, 2016)

First cuts always feel good, now more cuts and more cuts will be the order of the day.


----------



## malmac (Nov 17, 2016)

Moving right along - first thread cutting exercise. 11 tpi . It was a joy to do though still lots of fine tuning on cutting speeds etc.
Just good to have the new lathe working and getting my hands on the controls.

Mal


----------



## malmac (Mar 19, 2017)

This is a piece I finished today - have done lots of small turning projects on the new lathe. Loving the thread cutting and the Digital Read Out, etc, etc. Mostly done on the lathe with just the ridge for opening and closing done on the mill.

Mal


----------



## Tozguy (Mar 19, 2017)

Beautiful job. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------

